
A Modern Movement to Exonerate a Medieval Serial Killer - lermontov
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/gilles-de-rais-bluebeard
======
kazinator
> _perversions that cannot presently be expounded upon by reason of their
> horror, but that will be disclosed in Latin at the appropriate time and
> place_

Priceless! I have to use that in a comment, or piece of documentation.

~~~
gumby
Why are you reading my code???

------
MargotK
"Court of Cassation" was the expression used in English language newspapers of
1992. The actual retrial was, admittedly, a publicity stunt. But it was based
on proper research, some of it dating back to an earlier attempt at a retrial
in the mid-1920s.

I defy anybody to read the translations of the trial documents thoroughly &
not notice a) clear evidence of evidence extracted by torture & b) serious
contradictions in the evidence. For instance (& noted by Georges Bataille, the
most hostile of biographers) a string of missing children at Machecoul when
Gilles was living at Tiffauges...

------
TL_DR
Some bold assertions made here (eg no witnesses and no victims) directly
contradict those on Wikipedia. Further, I fail to see a movement. The article
is mostly about a book author who was so "intrigued" by ""one of the blackest
sorcerers in history"" as a teenager that reading about his retrail was the
""greatest adrenaline jolt of [her] life"" and "who calls herself “Gilles de
Rais’ representative on Earth”". The other relevant person being the
researcher that brought about the retrail.

~~~
civilian
No shit wikipedia contradicts what Margot Juby is saying. Wikipedia would just
be repeating the official (and potentially fabricated?) narrative from a
kangaroo court. Juby is trying to update that official record. I think your
"hierarchy of sources" is out of wack.

~~~
killin_dan
It's on Wikipedia so it must be true! /s

------
alricb
_A Court of Cassation, the highest court of appeals in France, was conducted
and Rais was fully exonerated later that year._

That didn't happen. The "court" had no official status and no real
jurisdiction, and didn't hear any professional historian.

